# Rohs Street Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We're more than great coffee. We're making a difference.

Come first for the coffee, tea and pastries, sure, but we hope you'll continue to come back for the community. That is, the community you'll find at our coffeehouse: a wonderful group of people diverse in every way. For the local community, particularly the children, who benefit from our profits. And also for the global community, improved by our exclusive use of Fair Trade coffee. Who knew that a cup of joe could bring so many together?&#8230;

More...


----------

